# AKC BLACK MALE PUPPY $450 obo



## gigawatts69 (Jul 15, 2013)

*AKC BLACK MALE PUPPY $300 obo*

KC Black Male Pup 9 weeks old $300 OBO, we are open to hear offers!!
Dew claws removed and current on all shots. 
He is the pick of the litter of 10! He has begun the basics of training that a great dog needs.

Vist- whistlecreeklabs.blogspot.com for more pictures, pedigrees and information. He is the pup that doesn't have a colored collar assigned to him.

Katie is a 70 LBS 24 inches tall registered Yellow Lab. She has the brains and athleticism bred into her to pass down to her off springs allowing ease of training both in the home and field. Her hunting abilities are outstanding with lots of drive and always eager to retrieve. She has been training to be titled in the near future.

Cooter is a 65 LBS 23 inches tall registered Black lab and Yellow Factored bred for brains and athleticism. He is 10/10 in hunt tests competing up to the highest level and earning him 2 titles. He also went 3/3 in Bird Dog Challenges making him the most proven and titled waterfowl/upland dog in the state. His roots run deep having several hall of fame dogs in his pedigree and a solid track record himself. AKC/UKC registered, hips and elbows OFA excellent, eyes CERF'd, CNM.

Call, text or email- [email protected]


----------

